# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Epson lq-630 не принимает ESC команды

## kavbank

Вот уже несколько дней не могу разобраться с матричным принтером Epson lq-630 . Стоит задача отправить на него ESC команду на перевод в режим condense . Смотрю доку : это ESC + SI . Я делаю так : формирую  текстовый файл с командами и текстом который нужно отпечатать , а затем командой copy ttt.txt prn печатаю . Но ! Это принтер команду не воспринимает , т.к. он служебную фразу просто печатает и соответственно шрифт не меняет . Распечатал настройки : установка на ESC/P2. Причем пробовал и другие команды - но принтер ведет себя также. Что посоветуете ? 
 P.S. Пробовал вариант установки Generic Text Only - тоже ничего .

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Что посоветуете ?...


Привести пример файла, бо есть у меня одно нехорошее подозрение...:rolleyes:

----------


## kavbank

> Привести пример файла, бо есть у меня одно нехорошее подозрение...:rolleyes:


вот кусок текстового файла : 



```
SI
                                                                                                       
--------------------------------------------------   --------------------------------------------------
РАСЧЕТНЫЙ ЛИСТОК ЗА июль 2013 г.                     РАСЧЕТНЫЙ ЛИСТОК ЗА июль 2013 г.                  
№ 15101  Дзюня Наталя Миколаївна                     № 15101  Дзюня Наталя Миколаївна
```

перед SI идет управляющий символ CHR(27) 

Вот как в vb-скрипте :


```
  tf.WriteLine( Chr(27)+"SI")
```

----------


## Cheechako

> вот кусок текстового файла : 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> SI...
> ```
> 
> ...как в vb-скрипте :
> ...


_"Предчувствия меня не обманули..."_  :)
"SI" = 0F (hex)
Clipboard01.jpg - аналогично многое прочее.

----------

kavbank (18.10.2013)

----------


## kavbank

блиииннн ))) . После обеда попробую , но заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Cheechako

Да не за что - не каждый текстовый редактор позволит легко и просто ввести "непечатные" символы, не то, что во времена MS-DOS'а ;)

----------


## Skyman777

Кстати, на этом сайте есть широкий выбор компьютерных товаров. Компания Квантум
http://www.78ru.com/

----------

